# How to hitchhike outta Boston heading North?



## Deleted member 446 (Feb 25, 2010)

I can only find info on heading west and south! Anyone know how to get to a good exit for hitching north outta Boston? I'm heading back to New Brunswick, Canada.


----------



## MrD (Feb 25, 2010)

google.com/maps


----------



## oldmanLee (Feb 25, 2010)

Take the train outta town to Rowley,walk over to RT.1,and stick out a thumb.worked for me,and the Agawam Diner is just outside Rowley!


----------

